
WiSee prototype detects gestures from the next room using only Wi-Fi - jwallaceparker
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4397458/wisee-prototype-detects-gestures-from-the-next-room-using-only-wi-fi
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5824286>

Other sources:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5823511>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5823936>

